# Where have all the jobs gone!!



## sahara1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wondered what has happened to all the work for expats in Egypt. I've been looking for weeks and can't find anything for English speaking only. There used to be lots of work about. Any thoughts?


----------



## tim bigham (Jan 6, 2009)

sahara1 said:


> Just wondered what has happened to all the work for expats in Egypt. I've been looking for weeks and can't find anything for English speaking only. There used to be lots of work about. Any thoughts?


Hi We have been to Sharm many times over the last 3 years, and we are in the process of buying a business in Sharm and subsequently a palce to live. We hope to be up and running by early March. If you are still having trouble finding work, let me know as I will be looking to employ some people to help me. regards. Tim.


----------



## sahara1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Tim

Thanks for your reply, could you please email me to discuss further.

Many thanks


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

Encountering recession for the first time?? welcome to the club mate 



sahara1 said:


> Just wondered what has happened to all the work for expats in Egypt. I've been looking for weeks and can't find anything for English speaking only. There used to be lots of work about. Any thoughts?


----------



## tim bigham (Jan 6, 2009)

*hi again*



sahara1 said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> Thanks for your reply, could you please email me to discuss further.
> 
> Many thanks


My email address is (removed by moderator)You can contact me on that 24/7 or leave your email address on your next thread. Look forward to speaking to you soon.

Best regards

Tim.


----------



## CUTANI2 (Dec 21, 2008)

*about the job*

Hi sahara 
i know some look for some one speaking English only
plz send me email to give you more details
Regards


----------



## Marny (Feb 11, 2009)

*Hi*



tim bigham said:


> Hi We have been to Sharm many times over the last 3 years, and we are in the process of buying a business in Sharm and subsequently a palce to live. We hope to be up and running by early March. If you are still having trouble finding work, let me know as I will be looking to employ some people to help me. regards. Tim.


Hi Tim,
Are you still looking to employ people for your business? I'm from the UK but am in Egypt at the moment and interested in finding work out here. Would be great if you could get back to me with info when you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## anto100 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi tim dont know what business your in i'll be in egyot in april looking for work i have all my certs for operating dive boats and english speaking im at anto hogan 100 at hotmail com you can put the first 3 together dont know any other way to get email address to you


----------



## tim bigham (Jan 6, 2009)

Marny said:


> Hi Tim,
> Are you still looking to employ people for your business? I'm from the UK but am in Egypt at the moment and interested in finding work out here. Would be great if you could get back to me with info when you get a chance. Thanks.


Hi. Highly likely that I will be looking for help. Just returned from Sharm yesterday. and back again at the end of the month to finalise the deal. Let me have your email address or tel number so that I can contact you, or you can contact me on 07843 483226.

Regards

Tim


----------



## tim bigham (Jan 6, 2009)

anto100 said:


> hi tim dont know what business your in i'll be in egyot in april looking for work i have all my certs for operating dive boats and english speaking im at anto hogan 100 at hotmail com you can put the first 3 together dont know any other way to get email address to you


Hi
You could well be in luck! just returned yesterday from Sharm, back at the end of the month to finalise bits and pieces. Will try to contact you via email, or my mobile number is 07843 483226.

Regards

Tim.


----------



## Lisha_x_ (Mar 11, 2009)

*enquiry.*

Hi Tim,
I have just been reading these threads and noticed you maybe looking for staff for your new business,
I am looking for work in either fuengirola Spain or Egypt, (preferably Egypt).
I have been before and love the place just not sure how to go about finding work out there.

If you are still looking to hire staff would be grateful if you could consider me, or even some advice would be great and appreciated.
I am currently in the UK at the minute but I am willing to travel for immediate start as quick I could get everything organised.

Hope to hear from you soon.

victoria's-secret09 at live.co.uk

07500716067 my details, I have spilt them up for you, due to not being able to apply it normally.

Regards.


----------



## anto100 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi tim its anto lost your email as my computer went down, if you could email me again please


----------



## Lisha_x_ (Mar 11, 2009)

*Hi*



anto100 said:


> hi tim its anto lost your email as my computer went down, if you could email me again please



Hey anto100,
How are you hope you dont mind Iread your mail. I have also asked Tim for his email but he doesnt seem to have been back on this since feb, any suggestions, I am also hoping to find work and accomadation in egypt..

My email is on my other thread feel free to add me...x x


----------



## anto100 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi lisha i dont know i was emailing direct but lost the email, accomidation is no prob if your stuck i have a place in hurghada and a spare room im out in april and hoping to stay long time


----------

